# Lenovo Ideapad U160 - Bildschirmproblem

## hitachi

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir ein Lenovo Ideapad U160 gekauft und habe nun folgendes Problem. Der Intel i915 Treiber im Kernel macht Probleme. Ich will natürlich die Intelkarte und den Inteltreiber nutzen und nicht auf vga oder vesa oder so ausweichen. Darum bin ich nach der Anleitung auf gentoo.org vorgegenanen.

Beim booten geht der Bildschirm in den Streik. Ich sehe grub. Ich sehe kurz ein paar Informationen. Sobald der Kernel geladen wird geht der Bildschirm in eine Art grauen-Zustand über. Wenn ich mit i915.modeset=0 boote kann ich alles sehen. So oder so kann ich immer per ssh auf das Netbook zugreifen. Ich habe auch schon etwas rumgesucht und ich bin nicht alleine mit dem Problem:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/null/+bug/608907

https://bugs.launchpad.net/gentoo/+bug/554569

Nun scheint es eine Lösung zu geben:

https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/973142/

Meine *Frage* ist nun:

Was muss ich machen um die Lösung zu nutzen. Wie kann ich den Patch anwenden?

----------

## astaecker

Siehe diesen Artikel im deutschem Gentoo Wiki. Leider musst du jeden neuen Kernel auf diese Weise patchen.

----------

## hitachi

Dann frage ich noch mal genau nach.

1. Downlaod des Patch über die oben angegeben Seite und da über den Link Patch.

1.a. In meinem Fall dann noch via ssh auf den richtigen PC schieben.

2. Einen Ordner dafür aussuchen. Ich habe mal /usr/src genommen. Spricht da etwas gegen?

3. # cd /usr/src/linux

4. # patch -p1 < /usr/src/drm-i915-Add-quirk-to-disable-SSC-on-Lenovo-U160-LVDS.patch

5. # make &&  make modules_install

6. # mount /boot

7. bzImage kopieren

8. reboot

Das ganze dann bei jedem neuen Kernel ab Schritt vier beim Update integrieren, solange der Patch nicht den Weg in den Kernel gefunden hat. Ist das so richtig?

Auf jeden Fall klappt es jetzt. Also vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

----------

## astaecker

Jupp, sieht gut aus.

----------

## b3rT

Ich besitze zwar kein Lenovo, jedoch ein Gerät mit dem i915 und hatte ähnliche Probleme. Dieses habe ich jedoch anders gelöst. 

Durch den Eintrag von

```
blacklist i915
```

in die /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf wird das Modul nicht geladen und der Bootvorgang ist komplett lesbar (wenn auch nur in vga-Auflösung). Sobald Xorg gestartet wird, wird das Modul trotzdem automatisch geladen und aber dann auch richtig initialisiert, sodass sowohl XOrg, als auch die Console, in nativer Auflösung dargestellt wird.

Vorteil: kein neues patchen bei einem neuen Kernel, kein Anpassen von grub.conf

Nachteil: nur vga in der Console bis xdm im runlevel gestartet wird bzw startx händisch

----------

## hitachi

Hier ist es aber so, dass x dann auch nur mit vga betrieben werden kann. Dadurch ist die Auflösung und die Geschwindigkeit extrem viel schlechter.

----------

